
Ask HN: Feedback for My Startup - hourtrip
HOURTRIP | A time-based travel planner.<p>URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hourtrip.jp&#x2F; (mobile only and still early MVP)<p>Plan your day to have fun by hours just by entering the hours that you would like to spend and the algorithm will automagically generate the best itinerary, every location is curated by the locals.<p>Our first offering is catered for Kamakura, Japan and hopefully, will expand to other places in the near future. 
We appreciated it if you guys could give any feedback, please let us know in the comment below or fill the questionnaire below.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;panzerstadt.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;kx88kX<p>Thank you very much!
======
boeing767
I'm on mobile. At first I didn't get what it did. Ordinarily I'd just close
the tab, but I decided to read About. And then I got it.

So I went back to the app. Clicked on the END time button. Nothing happened.
Weird.

Ohhhh... I had to drag that pie chart on top. Okay fine.

Then it started planning a route for me. Not bad! But how am I supposed to get
from point A to point B? Point B to point C? Uber? Subway? Walk?

I like the concept. It needs massive UI/UX improvements though.

------
dbielik
Could be nice to add a message on desktop saying the site only works on
mobile! I was confused at first asking for feedback when there was nothing to
click on the desktop site.

~~~
hourtrip
Ah, yes! thank you!

